# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Chương trình du lịch cuối tuần ở Văn Minh Resort:  Du lịch Hà Nội- Nghỉ dưỡng

## danghuongque

Văn Minh Resort là khu nghỉ dưỡng gần Hà Nội, chỉ các trung tâm Hà Nội 15 km, nhưng nơi đây khác xa với sự ồn ào của chốn đô thành , mà là một không gian hoàn toàn yên tĩnh. Với địa thế của trời nhìn về hướng núi Trầm hùng vĩ, long mạch của đất hướng ra phía cánh đồng xanh ngút ngàn thẳng cánh cò bay.
Đến với khu du lịch sinh thái Văn Minh Resort bạn sẽ không chỉ bị ấn tượng bởi một không gian xanh yên tĩnh, mà còn ấn tượng với kiến trúc phòng độc đáo kết hợp giữa sự sang trọng hiện đại và nét cổ điển ở trong nội thất phòng, không gian yên tĩnh, khí hậu trong lành, dịch vụ chăm sóc sức khỏe tốt. Văn Minh Resort là địa điểm lý tưởng để nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn, phục hồi sức khỏe sau những ngày làm việc căng thẳng.
Ngày 01 : Hà Nội – Văn Minh Resort (ăn trưa, tối)
07h30 : Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của Công đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi đến Văn Minh Resort.
8h15 : Tới Văn Minh Resort, Quý khách nhận phòng khách sạn, tự do đi dạo, nghỉ ngơi, ăn trưa. 
Buổi chiều : Quý khách có thể tự do ngắm cảnh, dạo chơi, ngồi ở shop cà phê hoặc quầy mini bar để ngắm nhìn cảnh đẹp, thưởng thức không khí trong lành, bốn mùa xanh tươi.
Ngoài ra, từng cá nhân Quý khách có thể sử dụng các dịch vụ như: Massage chăm sóc sức khoẻ, chơi Tennis trên 2 sân tennis đất nện của chúng tôi, Cầu lông, câu cá hoặc Karaoke, đi tour các địa điểm du lịch, leo núi, đi xem bói ở các ngôi chùa mang lại những điều thú vị riêng hoặc du khách có thể sắm cho mình những sản phẩm làm bằng mây tre đan nổi tiếng của vùng quê Hà Tây vô cùng đặc sắc và độc đáo.
Ăn tối tạị một trong ba nhà hàng ven hồ thơ mộng do quý khách lựa chọn
Buổi tối : Tự do đi dạo hoặc hát Karaoke, nghỉ đêm tại Văn Minh Resort.
Ngày 02 : Văn Minh Resort - Hà Nội (Ăn sáng, trưa)
Ăn sáng tại nhà hàng. Quý khách tự do tham quan, tham gia các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí.
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, sau đó trả phòng khách sạn. 
1h:00 : Xe đưa quý khách trở về Hà Nội. Chia tay Quý khách kết thúc chương trình.
Giá trên bao gồm (850.000VND): Xe đưa đón đời mới; Ăn sáng và ăn nhẹ sau khi tắm khoáng; Hướng dẫn viên du lịch nhiệt tình, chu đáo.
Giá trên chưa bao gồm: Các bữa ăn ngoài chương trình và các chi phí phát sinh khác (điện thoại, giặt là, phí sử dụng các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí, …)

Thông tin chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Phòng sale & marketing: Đặng Thị Hương Quế    
SĐT  : 0904146855                                                            
Email: huongquedt@gmail.com
Yahoo: alovera_2491989
Skype : danghuongque
Website: Giới thiệu resort.

----------

